# On the water Bullying?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Fishing a spot all alone this morning fish are sitting in the pool. Third cast someone sets up and starts casting 10 feet to my left. Make another cast and there is another guy 8 feet behind me to my right. I had to stop my backcast in mid air because I would have ripped his face off. The line whipped and my fly snapped off...never been ambushed like that before it was really unpleasant. One of them asked me "catching anything" I said "not anymore"..and left. What is the way you guys handle it.? I'm not looking to argue with anyone but not sure if they understood...but something tells me that they have done this before to fly fisherman..they were spin fishing and didn't hesitate when they saw me almost seemed offended by a fly rod...ha! I left. Missed out on some fish...ah well. Heard about it happening but it's a first for me.
Janus


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

How do we handle it? Depends on the who and where. Younger kids (hopefully) don't know any better and can be educated a bit. Same with inexperienced looking older folks. The ones that are difficult to read are those who do this all of the time, and may even get a kick out of doing it.

Fish for steelhead in the fall/spring on any of the stocked tribs and you will see that this behavior happens more than it should.

You're kinda screwed when using a fly rod, since it is harder for you to control drifts and disconnect snagged lines. When I'm using spinning gear, I'll cast a stickbait within a reasonable distance (not out of my 'spot') regardless of what they have casted. After a while, they normally get the message after I bring their line in for them a couple of times or they will complain, which opens the door for the aforementioned 'education'.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would have handled it much the same way that you did. Often times it is lack of education that creates this behavior. Many times it is mans instinct to be dominate and especially if they are "locals" they feel that they have the right to run you off. Then add the stigma that flyfisherman get immeadiatly that they (flyfisherman) think they are above everyone else (which is true in some case's but is not the way most of us who choose to fish in this manner, feel about it) so they feel threatend. This automatically will put them on the defensive. Now add the fact that there are two of them to your one. Strength in numbers so to speak they know that you will not likly start anything being alone. These types will always prey on the helpless because it makes them feel better about themselves and gives them a sense of pride. This is the same type who start bar fights on a Friday night and continue to relive the experience to all there buddy's untill the next one. Its allways best not to confront them, this is what they want you to do. Again they are allways on the defensive and so confrontation will only escillate the need for violence. You did the right thing by leaving even thought you were indeed in that pool and fishing prior to there arrival and normal stream ettiquette would be the appropriate response from these guys and led them to move on or asked if you were doing anygood or what you were getting them on in a friendly conversation, maybe ask if they can join you in your spot or simply move on. There is pleanty of water for all of us. One thing I would have done would be to fake a trip and splash around a bit to spook the hole and wade loudly from my spot. These guys will likely never get the message, it is simpely just not in there nature, so I would chalk it up to another lesson learned on the river and excersize respect to those you come accross on the water and hope that karma will come full circle as it always does. 
This is a theory formulated by years of observing human behavior in all environments and is not meant to be anything more. Only one mans observations from my nights spent in bars working as a musician or door man to my days spent on the water both working and playing. I have seen this type time and time again and have learned the hard way the response you will get with confrentation. Especially when you are out numbered. Be safe and catch some biguns. S
S


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I think I handle it different each time based off of each circumstance. I think you handled it fine - and I'm always impressed by people who are slow to anger and very forgiving of the idiots (ok, and some just not knowing any better). I myself, need to continue working on 'my short fuse'.

A recent situation I did encounter that was quite similar, a guy (just one) started crowding me and asked if I was having any action. I said, "well theres a big one over there by that [pointed at a landmark about 40 yards away] but I didn't bring any bait today or my other gear. Was throwing flies at it all day but it wouldn't bite". He made some quick small talk and just as I suspected moved right on down to the place I had mentioned. It wasn't much more than an hour before he made his way back to report he didn't see anything or have any luck - but by this time I had 2 hookups and landed 1. I was content and called it a day.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

sevenx hit it on the head. there's more water elsewhere and it's not worth the confrontation. I've done a lot of sailing in small boats (under 16') and it's the same attitude you get with powerboats at times. Sometimes they just don't understand what it takes to flyfish, or just don't care.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

in my area we refer to that as "pay-laking". the whole intention is to frustrate or intimidate you to the point that you just leave and then they get your spot. its a common tactic at pay-ponds but happens in the public as well. i have my own approach for that type of behavior


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe they did feel entitled to the pool. That's fine the fish are spread out throughout miles of river. It was a pool I had wanted to fish for awhile now but there were about three before that I wanted to try as well. There were guys in each of the other three so I just kept walking (on a path). I often feel like I am trespassing when I walk into an occupied area. I just keep my flies out of there...that's how I was taught and I respect a persons solitude because that's why I fish, flyfishing enables more solitude so that's what drew me to it. I guess I was just startled when my privacy was broken because they snuck up on me so I wasn't prepared. But screw it I'll get back there and clean up their doritos bags and redbulls ...next week. 

Janus


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Janus,
I agree with what you did & sevenx said it very well. Basically, you can't argue with ignorance, & confrontation can be disastrous. You could walk away with your head held high. I have found that if folks can't take a hint from the good example you set, they will probably never "get it", or have no intention of changing. In fact, their initial goal may have been to get you to leave. I had an experience on the Cuyahoga below the dam in the gorge in Akron where my cousin & I were taking some really nice smallies a few years ago..many in the 1 1/2-2 lb class. We were fishing an eddy below a HUGE boulder when 2 boys (early teens) came, climbed on top of the boulder & started chunking large spinnerbaits right on top of us. I calmly stated that all the casting would probably spook the fish & result in some tangles, but the 1 kid ignored me & the other started with the "we fish here all the time" line, so we wished them luck & left. I have always chosen to take the high road & make my point by setting a positive example rather than by confrontation....seems like nothing positive results from the latter.
Mike


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

It even happens when fishing on a lake from a boat. I had two guys almost upset my pontoon boat with their wake as they raced to a white bass jump I was trolling toward. Flipped my tackle box and even my dog lost her footing.

Just last week my grandson caught a saugeye while trolling and before we could turn the boat for another pass a guy zipped into the same spot and cut us off.

I try to be civil, but sometimes my Irish ancestory takes over my more calm English side. No matter what kind of fishing we do none of us is likely to starve if we don't catch a fish so i try to be curtious to my fellow anglers.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I am disappointed in humanity...but then my faith is renewed when I see the response of many to a request for prayer on the Northeast side of the state.

I have had similar situations where some rude individuals felt as though they were entitled to same stretch of water, and without so much as saying anything or even asking if I would mind, they walked right out in front of me and proceeded to fish. I left.

I couldn't help but remember watching my Mom deal with the ignoramus's who would edge ever so closer to her fishing spot after she would catch 2 or 3 fish. She was fishing crawlers with a heavy sinker, what they call drop shotting today. She would cast her bait and sinker and it would sail within about a foot from the guys head, and land about 3 feet in front of him. It worked everytime. They would look over and my Mom would give them the STARE! They would move back down the shore. End of story...that's my rant, and now I feel so much better...don't give up, and be sure to take the high road. WATCH OUT FOR THE OTHER GUY...AND MAKE SURE THAT YOU AREN'T THE OTHER GUY!!
z

PS - Coolwater - I love how you handled that...send them on a wild goose chase...brilliant!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

when i can i take coolwater's road and send them twards "big fish" its usually easy to send someone after a big carp they can only see the shadow of. i really get mifft when people walk right on you when your fishing alone, sometimes you can just give them the hint that they are being rude by saying they will spook fish by walking there (wich is usually the truth) but in the end most of the time you either have to sit them out or leave. i have been know to throw big baits sidearm with a long steelhead rod, usually if you make a big looping cast when they walk up they stay a little farther back when they see the 15ft swing zone


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i've had a couple guys wade right through the riffle i am fishing in! I kno it was on purpose too because these guys stared at us for a good 5 minutes before whispering back and forth a lil too loudly and saying lets just go straight through. but the thing that really made me mad about it was these guys were fly fisherman!!! guess there were jealous or mad because there were about 10 steelies in the riffle we were fishing in. should prolly threw a rock at him or something but i did nothing instead. lol. better not try it this year! [email protected]


----------

